# TX 50 Mhz para baliza



## Pepin1249 (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola a todos los amantes de la RF. Hace ya unos días que le estoy dando vueltas a un TX para 50 Mhz. y no consigo sacarle más de unos 25 a 30 mW. a un 2n4427. Según el autor del artículo, debería dar una potencia próxima a 500 mW. Tanto la PCB, como los transistores y toroides, son los que se citan en la part list. El artículo es el siguiente. http://www.uksmg.org/content/6metrebeacon.htm También pueden ver una réplica aquí (varias versiones). http://www.youtube.com/py2majhamvideo Mi pregunta es : Que tensión de RF sería necesaria para excitar al 2n4427 para que fuera “más alegre” ?? La verdad es que éste proyecto me animó a cacharrear después de mucho tiempo en “dique seco”. Adjunto dos detalles del experimento en fase de construcción. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Un abrazo. Pepe.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 17, 2012)

Ajustaste todos los trimmers correctamente?


----------



## elgriego (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola Pepin,como estas? el ajuste lo realizaste ,inyectandole modulacion,porque tal como se ve en el articulo es un tx en cw y sin modulacion nunca va a entregar la potencia total.

Con respecto a tu consulta referente, a con cuanto se excita el 2n4427 ,con 50 mW en base ,tendria que entregar 1 w.

Saludos y exitos con el proyecto Atte El Griego.

Pd Te felicito ,cuanta prolijidad.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 17, 2012)

Que sepa yo, con 50mW y 10dB de ganancia deberia entregar aprox. 500mW

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 17, 2012)

10dB es el mínimo a 175 MHz. Es probable que a 50 MHz su ganancia sea bastante mayor.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Abr 18, 2012)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
He ajustado los trimers infinidad de veces, con frecuencímetro, comprobando cada armónico con un pequeño scanner de bolsillo, con una sonda de RF etc.
Dándome los armónicos correspondientes a 25 y 50 Mhz. respectivamente, llegándome a la base del 2N4427 tan sólo una ligera señal de RF insuficiente para excitarlo.
Voy a dejar unos días el invento aparcado, de ésta forma igual al volver con la mente despejada doy con el problema,
Salud.


----------



## clausalan (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola Pepin1249,

Su 2N4427 es falso.

Saludo,


----------



## homebrew (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola pepe saludos y felicitaciones solo unas preguntas en la foto el beacon ya esta terminado o aun faltan componentes porque no veo la bobina L4 de tr3 del driver del 2n4427 y lo otro ese cristal te daria una frecuencia final de 48 mhz, por ultimo esa configuracion de gate a masa para un driver de rf nunca la vi ni la experimente, si es muy usada como primer amplificador de rf a nivel de rx vhf.
Puedes probar insertar un miliamperimetro entre +B y L2 y +B y L4 para ver que etapa esta baja de potencia.

saludos Homebrew


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 19, 2012)

Disponés de una sonda de RF? El frecuencímetro más allá del ajuste inicial de la frecuencia, no es necesario. Lo que necesitás es ir midiendo etapa por etapa. Para eso se usa la sonda. Se ajusta de izquierda a derecha mirando el circuito. Por ejemplo, para ajustar C9, medí la tensión de RF en el drain del TR2, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Pepin1249 (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola de nuevo. Para *clausalan*. A que se refiere con el 4427 falso ??. *Homebrew*. Ciertamente la foto da lugar a confusión, a falta del cristal correcto, se coloco el de 12 Mhz. que tenía a mano para comprobar la etapa osciladora y el primer doblador. El circuito no estaba terminado a falta de los toroides adecuados para la frecuencia en cuestión. *Black Tiger 1954*. Así es tal como lo hago. Este fin de semana no me podré dedicar a ello, la próxima semana si no hay particular continuaré con el tema. Gracias por sus sugerencias. Saludos,


----------



## clausalan (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola Pepin1249,

Las medidas con el 2n4427 debe ser hfe > 100 , si menos es falso.

Saludo,


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 20, 2012)

Tiene mucha dispersión el valor de la HFE:


----------



## Pepin1249 (Abr 25, 2012)

Después de unos días en Standby, vuelvo a estar por aquí.
El TX ya está funcionando entregando una potencia próxima a 500  mW. Ha sido necesario la reconstrucción de las  bobinas L2 y L4 (el original usaba T37-12 y yo sólo pude obtener T37-10), además se cambió el valor de la resistencia de emisor de TR4 de 4.7 ohms. a 47 ohms.




Ahora se tratará de construirle una pequeña ayuda para elevar la potencia de salida a unos 5 Watts.
Desde aquí, quiero agradecerles su ayuda.
Reciban mi más cordial saludo y hasta la próxima experiencia.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola pepin1249 felicitaciones por lograr el funcionamiento del proyecto, oye estuve mirando los link que dejaste sobre el mismo y quería preguntarte si vas a utilizar el circuito conmutador que maneja el transmisor para enviar el mensaje de no ser así, navegando el otro día encontré un soft en donde cargas el mensaje a transmitir y te genera un archivo HEX el cual puedes cargarlo en un pic 16f628 y este utilizarlo para controlar el TX, lamentablemente ahora me encuentro en el trabajo y el Internet por acá esta funcionando muy mal y no puedo subirlo, en unos días ya voy a estar en casa y prometo subirlo.
Otra cosa me interesa construir este proyecto pero aun no se que mensaje debo cargar el la baliza supongo que debe ser la distintiva de la estación mas algún otro dato si me lo podrías orientar sobre esto me vendría bien.

Saludos, Gabriel, LU3XAE


----------



## homebrew (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola Gabriel y demás colegas les comento que el tema de la baliza en 50 MHz es algo que tenía pendiente de montar por acá.
En Uruguay hay en funcionamiento tan solo 2 balizas o beacon en 50 MHz y están ubicadas en Montevideo, zona de skip o de silencio para mi estación  (280 km) yo estoy en la ciudad de Treinta y Tres  “ese es el nombre de mi ciudad no el numero de ciudad esto a título informativo “
Gracias a Pepin1249 me dio el empuje para encarar de una vez por todas el armado de mi beacon por acá, mi idea es armarla pero usando otro circuito que ya subiré, lo otro es que trabajare  a dos potencias 1 w y 10 watts en esta secuencia H,L,H,L o sea 10w,1w,10w,1w así quien la escuche puede tener una referencia de las condiciones de propagación minuto a minuto con tan solo notar las variaciones de señal de 10w a 1w = 10db de uno a otro o casi 2 unidades S en el receptor.
Para Gabriel te pediría si puedes pasarme el dato que mencionas de el programa que genera el archivo a cargar en el pic 16F628 sería muy útil y me ahorrarías tiempo con eso y quebradero de cabeza no estoy nada ducho en los pics “materia pendiente”.
Bien este fin de semana iré preparando las placas y juntando materiales a ver que sale.
Saludos a todos Homebrew


----------



## Pepin1249 (Abr 26, 2012)

Buenas tardes (en España). *Gabriel77sur*. El generador del mensaje que yo he usado es el de IK0WRB y está diseñado entorno al PIC16F84A. http://web.tiscalinet.it/vcoletti/pic/keyer/beacon.html Al final de la página verás el paquete beacon14.zip, en el viene una utilidad llamada BCNPROM que es la que genera el mensaje para la baliza, debes tener el BEACON11.HEX en la misma carpeta o directorio para luego salvarlo con éste nombre. En mi caso y a modo de ensayo, le grabé la siguiente secuencia: V V V DE EA6FG/B JM19IP, puedes incluir la potencia, tipo de antena etc. etc. *Homebrew*. Durante los días que estuve “luchando” con las dificultades iniciales para obtener una potencia razonable en ésta experiencia, me vino a la mente que cuando me introduje en el mundo de la radiafición, desde entonces ya llovió muchas veces, que me construí varios equipos para la CB (en aquella época sólo en AM), eran muy simples, tan sólo un paso oscilador en tercer sobretono, un excitador y la etapa de potencia de por el orden de 5 Watts. ello me llevó a buscar por la red circuitos similares encontrando éste, descartando la parte lógica. http://www.uksmg.org/content/lowpowerbeacon.htm Es una ligera mejora del circuito original (Solid State Design for the Radio Amateur) de W7ZOI y W1FB pág 30 Capit. 2, el cual y debido a que dispongo de un cristal en tercer sobretono para la citada banda, tengo intención de experimentar. Como final a éste mensaje, les pongo el siguiente enlace. http://www.aripadova.it/files/Articolo_11_RR_a.pdf del mismo, pienso experimentar la etapa del módulo final de potencia, por cierto he pedido cuatro 2sc1971 a http://www.ebay.es/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280859932189&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:ES:1123 Ya veremos que tal resultan. Eso es todo por el momento, disculpad si me hice muy extenso. Salud.


----------



## homebrew (Abr 26, 2012)

Gracias amigo Pepin1249 tu dato es muy importante ya baje el zip y genere el hex con mis datos espero este fin de semana poder avanzar en la placa, con el 2sc1971 andas muy bien en 50 mhz por si acaso te dejo un regalito es el circuito de mi transverter para 50 mhz es un Ten Tec 1208 la etapa final usa 2 transistores 2sc1971 en Push Pull clase B 
Pero para el caso del beacon con uno solo en clase C anda bien .


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola muchachos como están, le comento que recién hoy llegue a casa, pepin1249 me has ganado de mano efectivamente es el link que iba a dejar, por acá me he equivocado de pic, estoy leyendo un libro sobre el mismo y ya llego a soñar con el jajaja, homebrew bueno veo que ya todo en su lugar por acá solo he montado el generador de mensaje espero encontrar un poco de tiempo para armar esta baliza desde ya muchas gracias por los aportes y espero algún día escuchar sus balizas, saludos estamos en contacto.


----------



## homebrew (Abr 27, 2012)

Gracias Gabriel77sur por tu comentarios opino igual espero algun dia poder cruzar aluminio con tu estacion al igual que con el amigo pepin1249 asi como captar sus respectivas balizas.

73 s
CX2UA


----------



## Pepin1249 (Abr 29, 2012)

Gracias por la info del Ten Tec homebrew.
Un abrazo.


----------



## alexus (Ene 3, 2014)

Buenos dias desde Uruguay!

Hace tiempo que no entraba por estos lados y googleando me encontre con este tema. 

Al igual que ustedes, tambien estoy embarcado en la construccion de una bqliza para 50 MHz a ser colocada en GF15VG, a 25 km al norte de Montevideo.

Poseo un transmisor que me entrega 3,5W y pretendo lograr un poco mas de potencia. Dispongo aqui de algunos transmisores de alarmas que como salida utilizan el 2sc1971.

Mi pregunta, es seguro excitar este con los 3.5W que obtengo de mi transmisor? De ser asi, que potencia maxima me entegaria? o debo atenuar esta senal?

Desde ya, un fuerte abrazo y feliz 2014!

CX6DRA


----------



## crimson (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola alexus, el 1971 en 50MHz te va a dar unos 7 u 8 watts, yo lo he usado hace algunos años, pero lo excitaba con un 2n4427. La curva de potencia del manual es para 175MHz, pero en 50MHz tiene más ganancia, te va a dar un par de watts más:

Una variante interesante a probar es utilizar dos transistores en paralelo, método que he visto usar por un amigo (ya SK) justamente porque tenía varios de esos transistores por el tema de los monocanales telefónicos, que se usaban por aquí hace unos veinte años.
Normalmente yo uso el axioma de "las diez veces", esto es, si quiero sacar 10W lo excito con 1W.
Con menos no saca potencia y con más empieza a subir el contenido armónico indeseable. Otro detalle que vi de este amigo es el de usar trimmers de compresión más grandes de lo que marca el circuito del datasheet, por el factor que el denominaba "CN" (cantidad necesaria).

Algo así hablaba la Ley de Murphy sobre la "Constante de Skiness", que era el número que había que sumar o restar,multiplicar o dividir, para que el resultado concuerde con la teoría aceptada...  Esto es porque los valores de inductanciay adaptación de impedancia superan nuestras posibilidades de cálculo y en algún punto del ajuste logramos sacar potencia.
Saludos C


----------



## miguelus (Ene 4, 2014)

Buenos días.

Según el diagrama posteado más arriba, el 2SC1971 (buen año ) para sacar 9W se necesita una excitación de ~ 1W.
Como tu transmisor entrega 3,5W necesitarás atenuar esta señal en ~4dB

Aquí muestro un Atenuador de 4dB



La Resistencia de 23.84Ω la puedes poner de 22Ω y las otras dod Resistencias serán de 220Ω

Sal U2


----------



## alexus (Ene 17, 2014)

Hola Gente! No habia visto las respuestas y no me habian llegado notificaciones al correo!

Gracias por sus aportes!

Les comento que ya comenze con el proyecto, estoy trabajando en el oscilador en 3ºsobretono realizado con un J310 y un tanque (el cual monitoreo con mi transceiver) que hasta el momento no he podido lograr que oscile!

Alguna idea para revisar?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 17, 2014)

alexus dijo:


> Hola Gente! No habia visto las respuestas y no me habian llegado notificaciones al correo!
> 
> Gracias por sus aportes!
> 
> ...


Hola caro alexux , se no for mucha molestia , ?poderias ustedes subir lo diagrama esquemactico dese oscilador que no anda ? , te pregunto eso de modo poder ayudarte mejor.
!fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alexus (Ene 17, 2014)

Boa noite Daniel!

Esta aqui o esquema! Forte abraço migao!

(Buenas noches Daniel, adjunto el esquema. Un fuerte abrazo!)


----------



## miguelus (Ene 18, 2014)

Buenas tardes alexus.

Veo que en el Source has puesto un Condensador de 2,2nF, con esa capacidad tan alta difícil será que el J310 tenga suficiente Realimentación Negativa para que pueda oscilar, en su lugar pon un Condensador de entre 100pF y 470pF como máximo, esto dependerá de la frecuencia de Cuarzo pero son valores habituales para Cuarzos de 3º Sobre tono de entre 30Mhz y 60Mhz.

Otra cuestión es que la resistencia de 220Ω que hay desde el Source a masa, seguramente con 470Ω o 560Ω iría mejor… todo es cuestión de probar 

Mira este Oscilador Multiplicador, lo he empleado en multitud de ocasiones para obtener frecuencias de entre 60Mhz y 170Mhz. únicamente hay que calcular los tres circuitos sintonizados que hay en la salida.

La Bobina L1 se ajusta puenteando el Cuarzo y haciendo que el circuito oscile en la frecuencia del Cuarzo (o muy cerca), logrado esto quitamos el puente y ponemos el Cuarzo.




Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2014)

alexus dijo:


> Boa noite Daniel!
> 
> Esta aqui o esquema! Forte abraço migao!
> 
> (Buenas noches Daniel, adjunto el esquema. Un fuerte abrazo!)


Bueno yo de pleno acuerdo con Don Miguelus creo que lo capacitor de desacoplamiento del source del J310 tenga un valor equivocado , en todo caso te dejo aca una direcciõn donde hay inumeros exenplos de osciladores de RF y seguramiente uno te serve : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_R...sign_Ideas.htm . 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

